
Show HN: Yakutils: Yet another collection of Python 3 helper functions - NFicano
https://github.com/nficano/yakutils
======
PaulHoule
Friendly advice: in your README.md you should use some hash function that
hasn't been hacked. I am a fan of sha384() and sha3_384(). The sha384()
variant is better than most of the SHA-2 variants because it is resistant to
common-prefix attacks.

~~~
NFicano
Added both of them, thanks again!

